# problem settin path



## owning (Apr 5, 2007)

hello,
I am tryin to install one of the packages known as stage for my robotics stuff, but everytime i run the 
./configure am getting the error as

configure: error: pkg-config is required to build Stage.  Install pkg-config, then run configure again.

I have installed the pkg-config, and it resides in /usr/local/bin directory.

But somehow its not getting recognized here. I know i need to set this path somewhere but where no idea can someone help me with this 
/etc/profile and bashrc are read-only am not able to make changes to them .

Thanks


----------



## macbri (Apr 6, 2007)

Add the following to ~/.bashrc (creating the file if it doesn't exist):


```
export PATH=/usr/local/bin:$PATH
```
Open a new terminal window and you should be all set.


----------



## owning (Apr 6, 2007)

HI, 
You are the Saviour as always.
Thanks for the tip and it works.

But sorry for wrting in the same thread, am running into a problem again. 
Its like when i do a 

Trinity:~ hetawal$ cd stage-2.0.3/
Trinity:~/stage-2.0.3 hetawal$ sudo ./configure
checking for pkg-config... yes
checking for pkg-config... /usr/local/bin/pkg-config
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
checking for GTK... configure: error: A suitable GTK+ was not found.
GTK+-2.4 or later is required.

So i really dont know how to proceed further from this point. I tried
downoading the gtk2.10 but its installation is also giving me errors
as:
checking for pkg-config... /usr/local/bin/pkg-config
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
checking for BASE_DEPENDENCIES... configure: error: Package
requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.12.0    atk >= 1.9.0    pango >= 1.13.0
cairo >= 1.2.0) were not met:

No package 'glib-2.0' found
No package 'atk' found
No package 'pango' found
No package 'cairo' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.


So i dont know should i really go ahead and install these missing
packages, or this error is somehting due to path settings .


Please advice


Thanks a lot !


----------



## macbri (Apr 6, 2007)

Rather than building all the required libraries etc. by hand, consider using Fink or MacPorts (formerly Darwin Ports) to get the required libraries etc.  They're already either in binary form ready to install, or in code already configured to compile cleanly on OS X.  I've installed gtk+, atk, pango etc. using Fink.


----------



## owning (Apr 6, 2007)

I have fink on my system but dont know how to use it. Can you provide me wtih an example so as to how to get these installed. 
However i noticed in one the readme for the installation that it says :
use below command ,

sudo apt-get install gtk2 atk1 libjpeg-bin

and when i do so it gives an error as :

Trinity:~/stage-2.0.3 hetawal$ sudo apt-get install gtk2 atk1 libjpeg-bin
Password:
Reading Package Lists... Done
Building Dependency Tree... Done
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://fink.sodan.ecc.u-tokyo.ac.jp ecc/crypto Packages (/sw/var/lib/apt/lists/fink.sodan.ecc.u-tokyo.ac.jp_apt_10.4_dists_ecc_crypto_binary-darwin-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://fink.sodan.ecc.u-tokyo.ac.jp ecc/crypto Packages (/sw/var/lib/apt/lists/fink.sodan.ecc.u-tokyo.ac.jp_apt_10.4_dists_ecc_crypto_binary-darwin-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
E: Couldn't find package gtk2


Now what to do ...

?


----------



## macbri (Apr 7, 2007)

Did you try the suggestion from the warnings shown above?


```
W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
```


----------



## owning (Apr 7, 2007)

yes i tried the update and even removing and again installing the fink but no success.

Trinity:~ hetawal$ sudo apt-get update
Password:
Hit http://bindist.finkmirrors.net 10.4/release/main Packages
Hit http://bindist.finkmirrors.net 10.4/release/main Release
Hit http://bindist.finkmirrors.net 10.4/release/crypto Packages
Hit http://bindist.finkmirrors.net 10.4/release/crypto Release
Hit http://bindist.finkmirrors.net 10.4/current/main Packages
Hit http://bindist.finkmirrors.net 10.4/current/main Release
Hit http://bindist.finkmirrors.net 10.4/current/crypto Packages
Hit http://bindist.finkmirrors.net 10.4/current/crypto Release
Reading Package Lists... Done
Building Dependency Tree... Done
Trinity:~ hetawal$ sudo apt-get install gtk2 atk1 libjpeg-bin
Reading Package Lists... Done
Building Dependency Tree... Done
E: Couldn't find package gtk2


----------



## owning (Apr 8, 2007)

Yes i tried doing that 
sudo apt-get update
Password:
Hit http://bindist.finkmirrors.net 10.4/release/main Packages
Hit http://bindist.finkmirrors.net 10.4/release/main Release
Hit http://bindist.finkmirrors.net 10.4/release/crypto Packages
Hit http://bindist.finkmirrors.net 10.4/release/crypto Release
Hit http://bindist.finkmirrors.net 10.4/current/main Packages
Hit http://bindist.finkmirrors.net 10.4/current/main Release
Hit http://bindist.finkmirrors.net 10.4/current/crypto Packages
Hit http://bindist.finkmirrors.net 10.4/current/crypto Release
Reading Package Lists... Done
Building Dependency Tree... Done

And now when i run :

checking for pkg-config... /sw/bin/pkg-config
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
checking for GTK... configure: error: A suitable GTK+ was not found. GTK+-2.4 or later is required. 

Giving me the same error what should i do ...


----------

